# HTC Rhyme?



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just noticed it was released today on Verizon with Sense 3.5. Any news on leaks for ports?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

bamf already did a 3.5 port. i don't really care for the new sense or sense at all.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I Am the new HTC Rhyme™
Welcome to the world of HTC Rhyme. Beyond smart, it's a seamless system that is all from one and all for you. The Rhyme phone comes with three accessories so you can immediately set up your system. When you open the box, you'll reveal Tangle-Free Headphones, a multifunctional Docking Station, Charm Call Indicator, and an intuitive, customizable smartphone.

I Will Remain Uncomplicated
Welcome to one less complication in your day. The HTC Rhyme's Tangle-Free Headphones remain untangled, despite the jostling you put them through.

I Will Awaken You With A Song
The multifunctional Docking Station is a charger, an alarm clock, and external speakers for your Rhyme phone. Now wherever you are, you can wake up to your own music.

I Will Let Nothing or No One Go Unnoticed
The Charm Call Indicator dangles discreetly from your bag or purse. The Charm illuminates whenever you get a call or text, so nothing or no one goes unnoticed.

I Will Present Your World At A Glance
Rhyme's interface is intuitive, clean, and simple to use. Customize your home screen to reflect the notifications you want at a glance and design it to show only the apps you want to see. Every time you check your phone, you'll see all your favorite things.

Amazing selling points straight from Verizon Wireless's website. Sorry these just made me laugh when reading them. I really hope people don't buy this phone because it "Awakens you with a song".

To your actual point, what Adrynalyne said.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

HTC Rhyme Port = BAMF SoaB.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, thanks guys.


----------

